# Vietnam War Correspondents Display



## WW2JAKE (Jul 2, 2016)

When I joined this forum I mentioned that I was building a Vietnam War Correspondents display, I do alot of Military collecting and recently got into camera collecting which photography and cameras have always been a love of mine so it mixed quite well for this display. I put together this quick display to get opinions from fellow collectors and the pictures were quick shots just to get the idea out, so I apologize for the poor quality. But felt it'd be interesting to share here.

This display uses a combination of simple web gear and a helmet with a 1969 dated Jungle jacket and a Vietnam war era "rigger made" Camera bag I picked up by chance a few years back. the cameras are 2 Minolta SRT101 cameras and 2 Yashica J3 cameras. Both models are known to be used in Vietnam by correspondents though the J3 would have been a pain in the butt in my opinion. I need to get a Nikon F for this display and if I'm lucky a Leica M2 or M3 as well as a few different lenses for these. If you have any questions pertaining to anything here feel free to ask.




 

 

 

 



And I'll also add a few images of some Correspondents in Vietnam including Dana Stone, Dickey Chapelle, Tim Bowden, and Horst Faas just to name a few of the correspondents.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2016)

One of the photographers has good taste with 2 Leica's round his neck my favourite Vietnam photographer is Don McCullin

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jul 2, 2016)

gsgary said:


> One of the photographers has good taste with 2 Leica's round his neck my favourite Vietnam photographer is Don McCullin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Horst Faas, one of the top photographers of the war. They did have good taste with all the leicas they used over there!


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jul 3, 2016)

gsgary said:


> One of the photographers has good taste with 2 Leica's round his neck my favourite Vietnam photographer is Don McCullin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Larry Burrows (last picture on the right with glasses) also carried a number Leica cameras. He was a correspondent with LIFE Magazine and was in a helicopter that went down with correspondents Henri Huet (AP), Kent Potter (UPI), and Keisaburo Shimamoto (Newsweek) the crash site was located years later and their friends and fellow correspondents went through alot to find and recover the remains and while doing so recovered a number of items including one of Larry Burrows Leica cameras 



 

As well as a watch strap also believed to be Burrows and a number of other items including lenses and camera parts that couldn't be identified to a specific individual


----------

